# Universal oral suspension recipe



## nosnmiveins (Feb 28, 2017)

Is there a tried and true oral suspension recipe out there? I've never brewed anything before and I feel like I'm a long way off from injectables but orals could be worth a shot.

For compounds like anavar (my main concern), winstrol, dbol, etc.

I remember GAULS having it nailed down with his oil oral suspensions but have no clue the recipe.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

